# ..:: A visit to the Mall (Split, Croatia)::..



## Mersad (Oct 17, 2008)

This is the "Joker" - Mall in Split (Croatia)

1.







2.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 17, 2008)

Good architectural-type shots. Well done.


----------



## Mersad (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

